# Let's Have an Oscar Poll: Best Supporting Actress



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Who did you think will win best supporting actress?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This one I don't really have any idea--I haven't seen any of the pics and I've seen a lot of different pics among various predictions.  Normally, I might pick Marisa Tomei because I think Mickey Rourke is going to win Best Actor, but she already has one (although some think she didn't really win, that Jack Palance read the wrong name--not true  )

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have no clue, either. I picked the woman in Benjamin Button because I've seen that movie (the only one of the bunch).

L


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This one I don't really have any idea--I haven't seen any of the pics and I've seen a lot of different pics among various predictions. Normally, I might pick Marisa Tomei because I think Mickey Rourke is going to win Best Actor, but she already has one (although some think she didn't really win, that Jack Palance read the wrong name--not true ) Betsy


Marisa Tomei was superb in My Cousin Vinny. One of my all time favorite movies. Judge Haller played by Fred Gwynne reminds me of one of my judges. (Giggle) and Austin Gibbons who played the public defender -- whadda hoot!

Marisa played the part of a lifetime -- I would love to see her win another Oscar -- ONLY if she wins it fair and square -- no more Jack Palance rumors to haunt her!


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I like Marisa Tomei but Doubt was a very good movie, I think..I don't know....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Judge Haller played by Fred Gwynne reminds me of one of my judges.


Fred Gwynne as in Herman Munster?. . . . .hmmm. Another movie I haven't seen.

I should probably just stay out of these threads! 

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have no idea on this one!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> I like Marisa Tomei but Doubt was a very good movie, I think..I don't know....


Doubt was an outstanding movie and if the supporting actress (whoever she is) wins, will deserve the Oscar. But I kinda feel like that about all of the nominees. There has to be a reason to get the nomination -- unless you are channeling Jack Palance.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Doubt was an outstanding movie and if the supporting actress (whoever she is) wins, will deserve the Oscar. But I kinda feel like that about all of the nominees.


Viola Davis or Amy Adams? Viola Davis was in the movie for maybe fifteen minutes top. Because both were nominated for the same move, they might end up canceling each other out for the award.

My vote went to Penelope Cruz. I don't think she'll win, but I thought she made that movie.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not gonna vote on this one because I have no idea what those are and have never heard of them. I've been stuck in this board for too long..


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> Viola Davis or Amy Adams? Viola Davis was in the movie for maybe fifteen minutes top. Because both were nominated for the same move, they might end up canceling each other out for the award. My vote went to Penelope Cruz. I don't think she'll win, but I thought she made that movie.


Amy Adams.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Which one played the boy's Mom?  I saw a clip of her and thought she was fabulous


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Marsai Tomei


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Penelope Cruz was the winner...

L


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Penelope Cruz was the winner...


I was pleasantly surprised by her win. Did anyone manage to understand what she said in Spanish during her acceptance speech? She spoke to fast for anyone at the party that I attended to translate.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I was happily surprised by the win of Penelope too. 

She said that she was very happy and that she dedicated her award to spain and everybody back home,and Thank you. I can't remember the words exactly, but that was the main idea,
let me check if I can find the video and I'll translate it exactly


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, found it, here's the translation:
"Everyone in Spain who is sharing this moment with me right now and feel that this is also theirs, I dedicate it to you, and to all the actors of my country. Than you so much"


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> OK, found it, here's the translation:
> "Everyone in Spain who is sharing this moment with me right now and feel that this is also theirs, I dedicate to you, and to all the actors of my country. Than you so much"


Thanks for the translation.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

she was so beautiful and very graceful with her acceptance speech... I am glad she won!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I loved her vintage gown -- she looked exquisite and her acceptance speech was great!  Good Job Penelope!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I loved her vintage gown -- she looked exquisite and her acceptance speech was great! Good Job Penelope!


Oh yes... that gown was absolutely beautiful!


----------

